# Talk classical what is your christmass gift purchased for you or your cibling



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I will gave my reccord of Tallis on naxos to my father since i like the brilliant version of it better spem in alium that is, i gave a John Dowland cd to my mother lute music on naive hmm.My sister hate classical so i will have to buy her a book, since she is a book worms.

My christmass gift are Gombert 2 from the prestigious beauty farm ensemble yay!
and Figure of Harmony 4 cd of ars subtilior, if they ever call in during christmass time
it will be super.

I dont plan on partying in december, maybe one smalll happening and that it, maybe i will buy a big bottle of wisky or rhum and drrink some each day like one shooter and spoiled my guess, there will be the one drinking, more so than me.

I waanted this cd on cpo wdr by Jacque Arcadelt too, but chance are these cd will be ship next year if they arrived.So i dont have high expectation on this...i may not even buy one single records this month...(is this possible)???
*

The rest of the post is futile and personnal dont read it if it botheer you

_I decided to order cds and wait instead of buying suprised purchased, i know what i wont, some stuff i can't orderr Adrian Willaert ensemble cinquenco cd since it's unavailable.This is gonna be a cold dark winter time another christmass under dispear and sorrow.

I hate christmass and i hate valentine day, when your all alone no gurlfriend no special someone the winter is harsh, chance are i wont get the opportunity of having another half viet specie to flirt.
This would had been the perfect christmass gift for me, but apparently attribut for these womens are more important than quality, tallness factor and bionic blue eye it dosen mather if your ugly.
I dont have anything to against tall blue eye guys , but i will says this some of them get laid only for this there charming only for this, they could be deformed like the guys i hate, look at is joker smile it's riddiculeous he has a wide smile too large for his face and his cheeks bone deformed is face when he smile, he look like a freaking idiot and sound like one.

Im way better than this fool, yes i may not have tallness factor and bionic glow in the dark blue eye.But i have empathy, compassion, altruism, generosity(way to mutch), im one of the nicest person you would meat, and i could go on and on and on...what about this stupid guy he has nothing 
except attribut two of em, i bet he has a small weinner, this i beat him whit my 5''7 inch of munchkiness, i dont wont to exagerated but condom dont fit on my stick, if we understand each other you did not have to know this but some womens assume big hands and tallness equal a hudge trumpet, these womens wuld be suprise if they only knew.But whit all this said i regret sinking to his level, by saying this and lacking in class, but im angry .Sorry for my cheap behavior sorry for lacking decency, sorry if i exist...

Im on this planet to get screw all the time , in love departement, yah i have friends and this is what they are simply friends notthing more, you know what i wwould like to pay a gypsy into whitchraft to annoy this ''guy'' this sad pathetic human life form, this sad excuse for a human beingg, heck i dont even see him has a human. So this will be my christmass sad and cold while 
mister rejoice whi his gurlfriend and his groupie he ''stole'' from every guy.Im not jaleous of him he a loser working has a security guard, this is all really he has a lousy job for lazy loser like him, beside this he is a nugget, i would like to had i written this in pure eanger, sometime i tell my friend it's not blood boiling in my veins when i think of him it's pure undiluted hatred, this will be forever unless something happen to me, but my usual luck tell me i will be alone and real sad at christmass.People will be celebrating my familly father and mother live downstair i have a 5 NS Hlf appartement upstair i pay my rent and everything but i will be celebrating alone, my sister will have to celebrated whit my mother and father alone, im out of this celebration i had it.

I dont feel like celebrating , celebratting what a dufus screw me up and scared my soul mate away,
she could have been if this '' sad excuse for a human being'' coughs did not interfer whit my buziness.So guys on TC have a great holliday whit your wife gurlfriend , love one, i know i wont like these 6_ last year in agony,. Im dead serious...

 i hate life, perhaps i will sport a homemade shirt whit I8U circle whit a heart for cynical purpose, since i have become a tad of a misantropist, im starting to hate 99% of people, there is like 1% i tolerate or appreciated that about it, im not racist im not homophobic but i dont like people since i was treated rubbish, yah the women reject you it's not the other version around that this guys f*** thing up real bad for me for nothing.

Have a nice holiday jews and christian anyway???

If i had not taste black magic first hands i would do a faustian pact to destroy this man life, but me and the wicked one or mortal enemy,so i can't ask him service after i beat up is demons, ask an authority ask the dalai lama if im lying ask these pope these mystic, than ask them if someone try to kill me whit a hit and run whit a car on purpose.Im getting use to this crap that happen out of the blue, hey it's the profundis liife let's ruined is life completly....

Have a nice day im sorry im so mad im so so so sorry let's use neologism nope im so so so so sorry !?

:devil:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> *I will gave my reccord of Tallis on naxos to my father since i like the brilliant version of it better spem in alium that is, i gave a John Dowland cd to my mother lute music on naive hmm.My sister hate classical so i will have to buy her a book, since she is a book worms.
> 
> My christmass gift are Gombert 2 from the prestigious beauty farm ensemble yay!
> and Figure of Harmony 4 cd of ars subtilior, if they ever call in during christmass time
> ...


Don't poisen yourself with hatefeelings,remember what Augustinus said,
"Hatred: Drinking Poison And Expecting Other People To Die ".


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Your right traverso i do my best it's hard , im trying to hang on on life whit a smile like charle tremet y'A de la joie lol, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> Your right traverso i do my best it's hard , im trying to hang on on life whit a smile like charle tremet y'A de la joie lol, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Message better suited for PM.


----------

